# Not-so Smarty's thread on C7 theft.



## Smarty (3 Mar 2005)

I once had My C7 stolen by one of my buddies, he ended up loosing his.  When i asked to give it back he said he had no idea even though i engraved my name on the rifle butt.  Anyway he ended up scratching it off and I got charged.  the army doesnt care really much, it ended up costing me $560 and my buddys in a wheelchair now.  I paralyzed him from the waste down, that was an accident though, we had been drinking on a road trip, but that storys for another time.

Keep you Kit TIGHT, best place is between the cheeks baby!  anything close to you you wont loose.

ARGH!!!


----------



## dutchie (3 Mar 2005)

Smarty said:
			
		

> I once had My C7 stolen by one of my buddies, he ended up loosing his.   When i asked to give it back he said he had no idea even though i engraved my name on the rifle butt.   Anyway he ended up scratching it off and I got charged.   the army doesnt care really much, it ended up costing me $560 and my buddys in a wheelchair now.   I paralyzed him from the waste down, that was an accident though, we had been drinking on a road trip, but that storys for another time.
> 
> Keep you Kit TIGHT, best place is between the cheeks baby!   anything close to you you wont loose.
> 
> ARGH!!!



Holy crap. I'm not really sure what to make of that post.


----------



## George Wallace (3 Mar 2005)

Smarty

I'll have to call BS on that one.


----------



## Smarty (3 Mar 2005)

Whatever man  :warstory:  

Keep it real, dont tell people they lie  :rage:

Dont show them how to die  :threat:

If you do they just might miss you   :skull:

get beat up in the SHOE  >





ARRRRGHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (3 Mar 2005)

Ohhh...kay.....


----------



## 1feral1 (3 Mar 2005)

Smarty said:
			
		

> I once had My C7 stolen by one of my buddies, he ended up loosing his.   When i asked to give it back he said he had no idea even though i engraved my name on the rifle butt.   Anyway he ended up scratching it off and I got charged.   the army doesnt care really much, it ended up costing me $560 .
> 
> ARGH!!!



 ???

I smell fresh BS, right from the bull's arse, and still steaming!

Names engraved on a rifle?? Tape maybe, never defacing a weapon or weapon part. That in itself would cost you $$$.

Why did you leave it unattended ior unsupervised n the first place??

The Army did not seem to care?? BS, the CF as does any military force take theft seriously, and theft of a weapon is about as serious as it gets.


----------



## Smarty (3 Mar 2005)

Calm down buddy, the army didnt care that I had lost it.  They DID care that they were missing one, which was my buddies.  I got the crap, i had to spend 3 days alone in the feild looking for it, something that wasnt even there, anyways that really ticked me off.  MY name wasnt engraved, i wrote it on tape, and it was stolen while i was sleeping, i had it with me, thats when my bud took it.  

Please dont call BS on me, its a story man, just chill out..  Unless your some ultra seeing person theres now way youd be able to know.  get off your rockin'chair and relax, its just a convo. 

ARRRGH!!!


----------



## winchable (3 Mar 2005)

Yeah Except...



> When i asked to give it back he said he had no idea even though i engraved my name on the rifle butt.  Anyway he ended up scratching it off and I got charged



This is kind of neat.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (3 Mar 2005)

Could not the serial number of your weapon and your buddies weapon be verified after all weapons are something the CF want to keep track of.


----------



## Big Foot (3 Mar 2005)

I too smell BS. I think you'd be spending some time in the luxurious confines of Club Ed if you had your rifle stolen. Besides, didn't they teach you to wrap your sling around your wrist when you're sleeping? And as Che pointed out, it doesn't add up. And C7s cost more than $500.


----------



## dutchie (3 Mar 2005)

Why ask this guy for verification? He's obviously completely phony. Engraved rifles? 3 days in the filed ALONE looking for a weapon? The Army didn't care?

I.....Call.......BULLSHIT!


----------



## winchable (3 Mar 2005)

> one of his shoes came off, of which I proceeded to beat him about the head with it til he begged for mercy.



Sorry Wes, in the ensuing fun from our new resident rifle expert, I failed to properly recognise how bloody hilarious that is.


----------



## Smarty (3 Mar 2005)

WOH WOH WOH!!! haha, im not explaining this right.   everyone seems so quick to give someone crap around here.

My buddy lost his rifle, 
He took mine, 
I got charged,
As for the seriel number, They werent taken
first night on a course
i was driven to the feild in the day to look, no way i didnt sleep there ha!

I call BS and all you guys so there HA!   the army did care by the way, no one went to edmonton, and the rifle was found when the next training section went in

turns out it was cammed up and standing up against a tree.

ARRRGHHH!!!!!!!!!   AGH!


----------



## BernDawg (3 Mar 2005)

Yeah something definately smells feces here.  We "lost" a C-9 in Wainwright many years ago and the entire BN was out looking for the f'n thing for 3 days (I was told that it finally turned up strapped to the underside of a 5/4 a week or 2 later)


----------



## George Wallace (3 Mar 2005)

The only way I can see his story being true, is if it were one of those Rubber drill rifles, and it was a cadet course.  In real life the wpns would be issued by serial numbers to individuals, any lost wpns or pieces thereof would have had the whole course out looking for it, and shyte would have to be paid in extras/charges, fines and of course the Crse Report.


----------



## Smarty (3 Mar 2005)

Yea it was a rubber training rifle, obviously.  Not the standard old ones, but new ones, theyre identical to the C7 except more plastic than rubber

If you are angry
get though it
double to it
just movie it

Killing enemies
fighting the colonel
Get him roughed up
Punch him through it (brick wall)

ARRGHH!!!!


----------



## 1feral1 (3 Mar 2005)

No worries Malik   ;D

I think we have a poser here.



			
				Smarty said:
			
		

> Yea it was a rubber training rifle, obviously.   Not the standard old ones, but new ones, theyre identical to the C7 except more plastic than rubber



Serial numbers not being taken down because of the first day of a course? What a DIRTY GIANT GREAT BIG CROCK OF SHYTE!

Now the story changes. Of all the RRs I have seen and used they are far from being identical to a real rifle, wheterh they are Redguns (brand name) or black in colour. There is not even any sling swivels on them.

Why would you spend 3 days looking for a rubber rifle (cammed next to a tree - BS)? Why be charged over $500? One would still not engrave his name into one of these.

Well Smarty, you've been caught in a lie, and I even doubt if you are a serving member, and if you are a cadet, its cadets like you who give the good ones a bad name.

I've done my time in two armies, and I don't need shyte and abuse coming from a mere child yet alone someone who just joined this site today.

Great attitude to have as new person on here, I am sure you'll last a long time on here :.

One of the things I have no repect for is liars and theives.

Wes


----------



## atticus (3 Mar 2005)

Wesley H. Allen said:
			
		

> Since then, I have not had a single thing lifted.



Wow, maybe thats because there too scared of you to risk it!



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> The only way I can see his story being true, is if it were one of those Rubber drill rifles, and it was a cadet course. In real life the wpns would be issued by serial numbers to individuals, any lost wpns or pieces thereof would have had the whole course out looking for it, and shyte would have to be paid in extras/charges, fines and of course the Crse Report.



Still would be bull. No cadet corp would have one of their cadets out searching for their rifle *alone* for three days!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (3 Mar 2005)

NO,no, ....I meant I looked for it in my mind for three days after my mom sent me to my room.....


----------



## the 48th regulator (3 Mar 2005)

Wow this is awesome...

I have seen it but now I get to read it.

man you are surreal mate..


----------



## QORvanweert (3 Mar 2005)

Well the thing is, you have to take into account, that in fact he was actually on his CHAP training and by field he means playground behind armoury, and by three days he means they sent out a CI to go fetch his supersoaker out of the sandbox... which incidentally he bought for about 5 dollars from Walmart... and wrote his 'I Love Mommy' on the water tank with purple magic marker.


----------



## Smarty (3 Mar 2005)

Hahaha, you guys are pretty funny.  but whatever eh, stuff happens.  Hahah MR ARMY MAN ive been in 2 different armies HOOO HAA !!!  u guys are too much sometimes.  Am I the only one the sees the light side of things? or is everyone that belongs to this site glued to the computer waiting to put their say in, ahhhh those fragile reputations.  

Its easy how ur "army dudes"  are pretty easy to predict.  I put something infront of you, and BANG!  Somebodys gotta be BSin'  Anyhow reputations are for wussies like most the people callin me pathetic names, i dont care at all.  I know stuff like this is not important to a decent soldier so im done with this thread.  This site aint what i expected it to be, its cool but man, UNWELLCOMING.

P.S.  Hey troops, ever guessed to ask what countrys army i was in, dont jump to conclusions boys?  english is NOT my first language.


----------



## Acorn (3 Mar 2005)

Would someone be so kind as to ban that shit-bubble "Smarty?" 'He's' depriving a villiage, somewhere, of an idiot.

Acorn


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (3 Mar 2005)

QORvanweert said:
			
		

> Well the thing is, you have to take into account, that in fact he was actually on his CHAP training and by field he means playground behind armoury, and by three days he means they sent out a CI to go fetch his supersoaker out of the sandbox... which incidentally he bought for about 5 dollars from Walmart... and wrote his 'I Love Mommy' on the water tank with purple magic marker.



LMAO!



			
				Smarty said:
			
		

> I know stuff like this is not important to a decent soldier



Uh, last time I checked weapons security IS pretty important, to EVERY soldier. And I don't care what country you're from, tell me about a country that lets their soldiers lose weapons left and right. But then again, you don't sound like someone who any country's army would take. Errr, maybe Russia.   ;D You just sould like a 15 year old kid with a computer, an imagination and too much time on his hands. (Sorry to all the 15 year old kids out there, didn't mean to offend you.)


----------



## 1feral1 (3 Mar 2005)

Smarty said:
			
		

> Hahah MR ARMY MAN ive been in 2 different armies HOOO HAA !!!



Feel better now?


----------



## Cpl.Banks (3 Mar 2005)

HAHAHAHA!!!!   F'ing hillarious, his story changed too many times and I love the BS meter!!!   ;D! There may be some truth in his story about losing a C7 but...his story changed too many times so I guess ill call BS too though this is pretty funny post...maybe we should lock it before things turn sour?



			
				QORvanweert said:
			
		

> Well the thing is, you have to take into account, that in fact he was actually on his CHAP training and by field he means playground behind armoury, and by three days he means they sent out a CI to go fetch his supersoaker out of the sandbox... which incidentally he bought for about 5 dollars from Walmart... and wrote his 'I Love Mommy' on the water tank with purple magic marker.


PRICELESS!!!!
UBIQUE


----------



## Big Foot (3 Mar 2005)

Hey, Smarty, no need to ask. You have Petawa listed as your location. I think it would be fair to assume you're in the CANADIAN army. Seriously, if you're gonna lie about something, make it believable. Don't start changing your story. I mean, first you had your name engraved on your rifle, then you had your name on a piece of tape on the rifle, then as if you couldn't dig yourself a deeper hole, you said it was a rubber rifle. I second Acorn's motion as it seems obvious Smarty is a compulsive liar. 





			
				Smarty said:
			
		

> Hahaha, you guys are pretty funny. but whatever eh, stuff happens. *Hahah MR ARMY MAN ive been in 2 different armies *HOOO HAA !!! u guys are too much sometimes. Am I the only one the sees the light side of things? or is everyone that belongs to this site glued to the computer waiting to put their say in, ahhhh those fragile reputations.
> 
> Its easy how ur "army dudes" are pretty easy to predict. I put something infront of you, and BANG! Somebodys gotta be BSin' Anyhow reputations are for wussies like most the people callin me pathetic names, i dont care at all. I know stuff like this is not important to a decent soldier so im done with this thread. This site aint what i expected it to be, its cool but man, UNWELLCOMING.
> 
> P.S. Hey troops, ever guessed to ask what countrys army i was in, dont jump to conclusions boys? english is NOT my first language.


Seriously buddy, do yourself a favour and shovel your BS elsewhere.


----------



## Scott (3 Mar 2005)

Man, if ever there was a thread that deserved to be taken down. 

Somewhat entertaining, yes, worth wasting any more bandwidth, not on your life.

Smarty, I echo Big Foot's comments, maybe you should write a rough draft before storytelling hour next time.


----------



## Smarty (3 Mar 2005)

Okay everyone,

I served 8 years in the Luxembourg National Army, served all over the place, Came to Canada, joined the militia here.  I had to drive a bus unitl my english was acceptable enough for the army here to consider me.  As for the last post in which everyone said I am a BSer, things are different in Lux, especially back when i served.  I found a lot of your posts rather funny at first, yet i thought they simply dragged on too much.  I am dissapointed in the sarcatic bashing that went on - I am human, and a damn hard working one, no one appricates this kind of downgrading.  I never learned to kick anyone when their down, its very unwellcomming.  When english is not your first language there is a lot of things that are hard to pick up on.

By the way when i said "no one was sent to Edmonton", i used that phrase because a lot of the guys here use it (Club ED etc.)  NO Eddys in LUX.

Anyhow, I hope we can endur some new and stimulating conversations.


ARRGH!!!


----------



## Smarty (3 Mar 2005)

Accept me into the Regular Army i Mean, no longer in the Militia


----------



## McG (3 Mar 2005)

Any C7 rifles "in LUX"?


----------



## Big Foot (3 Mar 2005)

Wow, thats a new one on me. C7s in Lux. Who'd have thought that?


----------



## Smarty (3 Mar 2005)

C7, whatever

get a grip guys, who cares


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (3 Mar 2005)

I thought they used the Steyr 5.56 mm assault rifle.


----------



## McG (4 Mar 2005)

Smarty,
You are in violation of the board conduct guidelines


> *You will not post any information that is * offensive, defamatory, *inaccurate*, abusive, vulgar, hateful, harassing, obscene, profane, sexually oriented, threatening, invasive of a person's privacy, or otherwise violative of any law.





			
				Smarty said:
			
		

> C7, whatever
> 
> get a grip guys, who cares


You should care.   Your credibility on this board is now zero.   Your story went from being a new soldier on basic in the CF with his C7 stollen and no serial numbers to prove it.   It has since become you being a new soldier in a European army loosing a rubber rifle that was not a C7, and there were many variations in between.


----------



## Scott (4 Mar 2005)

We'll open this back up to see where it goes.


----------



## JimmyPeeOn (4 Mar 2005)

I lost my KFS once, ugh i mean rad van...but its cool cause none of the radios were serialized.  It cost me $6 and i went to the Chilean detention facility for 20 years...Oh by the way I served in the traveling carnival at the time and it wasnt a rad van, more of a cabbage. (still no serial # on the cabbage though)   :


----------



## old medic (4 Mar 2005)

LMAO....

And here I thought we didn't have a comedy sub-board....

all we needed was Smarty from "Petewawa".


----------



## atticus (4 Mar 2005)

Why does it say under his name smarty that he was banned for multiple accounts? I know he was banned, but is that what he was banned for?


----------



## Scott (4 Mar 2005)

Yes.


----------



## alan_li_13 (4 Mar 2005)

lol, someone's been on the reef... ;D
But seriously though, i was just reading through the thread and cadets was brought up. i really did not understand this, as most of us cadet, from my own experience, are nice, decent, young gentlemen and ladies. I dont understand why when someone unbecoming comes on here, fingers are pointed in our direction.
There is no other way to put ths other than: This is insulting to us cadets, it hurts our feelings. I really hate seeing the system that i grew up in, and love dearly, to be put down like this!


----------



## George Wallace (4 Mar 2005)

So he had multiple personalities?   Maybe he didn't really loose his rifle after all; just another one of his personalities took it and never told the other....


----------



## Scott (4 Mar 2005)

rifle_team_captain_13 said:
			
		

> lol, someone's been on the reef... ;D
> But seriously though, i was just reading through the thread and cadets was brought up. i really did not understand this, as most of us cadet, from my own experience, are nice, decent, young gentlemen and ladies. I dont understand why when someone unbecoming comes on here, fingers are pointed in our direction.
> There is no other way to put ths other than: This is insulting to us cadets, it hurts our feelings. I really hate seeing the system that i grew up in, and love dearly, to be put down like this!



There was the disclaimer that "if he were a cadet then he was the sort that gives cadets a bad name" (Not verbatim) The rest, as I saw it, was just some good natured teasing.


----------



## cpl-cam (4 Mar 2005)

rifle_team_captain_13 said:
			
		

> lol, someone's been on the reef... ;D
> But seriously though, i was just reading through the thread and cadets was brought up. i really did not understand this, as most of us cadet, from my own experience, are nice, decent, young gentlemen and ladies. I dont understand why when someone unbecoming comes on here, fingers are pointed in our direction.
> There is no other way to put ths other than: This is insulting to us cadets, it hurts our feelings. I really hate seeing the system that i grew up in, and love dearly, to be put down like this!



To elaborate on what rifle_team_captain_13 said slightly...



			
				Wesley H. Allen said:
			
		

> No worries Malik  ;D
> 
> Well Smarty, you've been caught in a lie, and I even doubt if you are a serving member, and if you are a cadet, its cadets like you who give the good ones a bad name.



Wesley, I remember reading alot of your posts, you even answered one or 2 of my questions you had my respect, you seemed like a smart guy. You just slipped a couple on my respect scale. I hate when cadets get bashed (something that happens way too often on this site by the occasional person). I don't see why it had to come to making fun of cadets. Morons come in all ages (this guy's probally 15 or 16) and believe it or not some dumb asses don't wear a cadet uniform. I put in 3 nights a week at cadets, I go in try my best and usually end up doing some good. I don't appreciate something that I devote my life to being bashed because you came across a couple 14 year olds who pissed you off.


----------



## Scott (4 Mar 2005)

As I said in my last I think it was more directed at Smarty than to you Cadets, that's just the way I read it and I will not endeavor to put words into Wes's mouth.

Wes?


----------



## George Wallace (4 Mar 2005)

Cameron Kessler said:
			
		

> To elaborate on what rifle_team_captain_13 said slightly...
> 
> Wesley, I remember reading alot of your posts, you even answered one or 2 of my questions you had my respect, you seemed like a smart guy. You just slipped a couple on my respect scale. I hate when cadets get bashed (something that happens way too often on this site by the occasional person). I don't see why it had to come to making fun of cadets. Morons come in all ages (this guy's probally 15 or 16) and believe it or not some dumb asses don't wear a cadet uniform. I put in 3 nights a week at cadets, I go in try my best and usually end up doing some good. I don't appreciate something that I devote my life to being bashed because you came across a couple 14 year olds who pissed you off.




If you take offense to him saying that a bad apple gives all the good cadets a bad name when he stated:    





> and if you are a cadet, its cadets like you who give the good ones a bad name.



then you have a reading problem.   He did not in anyway insult cadets, however, you implied a lot worse.

I said 





> The only way I can see his story being true, is if it were one of those Rubber drill rifles, and it was a cadet course.


   in the sense that there would not have been as serious a concern about the training, and no serious breech of Weapons Security.   If you guys feel that you have been insulted.....


----------



## cpl-cam (4 Mar 2005)

But why jump to conclusions that he's a cadet? Seeing obvious BS and making the assumption that it may be a cadet is in my opinion not showing great respect towards cadets. It would be like me jumping to conclusions and assuming he's an ex airborne guy with an axe to pick just cause he's from petawawa (which I would never do) (and I also realize the airborne was bisbannded more than 2 years ago).


----------



## McG (4 Mar 2005)

Okay, I think this thread has run its course.

One post mentioned cadets in an innocent fashion and it is possible that cadets got into Wesley's thought process at that time.  If he wants a window to reply, I'll reopen the thread temporarily.  However, for now I will lock it as we do not need to persure this argument in his absence.


----------



## 1feral1 (4 Mar 2005)

Public clarification to set things straight



			
				Wesley H. Allen said:
			
		

> Well Smarty, you've been caught in a lie, and I even doubt if you are a serving member, and if you are a cadet, its cadets like you who give the good ones a bad name.



First things first.

1. I fully support the Cadet movement both here in Australia and in Canada 110%. I have donated my time and effort in both countries. Cadet service in the family goes back over 60 years, back to my Dad, who was a LCPL in the Saskatoon Collegiate Institute RCACC from 1942 to 1946. His influence and others with military service entised me into joining the Militia almost 30 yrs ago, so give me a break! If you are accusing me of Cadet bashing, sorry, but you're barking up the wrong tree.

2. Some here have somehow taken what I have said out of context, and see what I have written as Cadet bashing. Again this is totally wrong.

3. For those who have somehow misunderstood what I have said, simply re-read the above, and don't be so bloody defensive with chips on your shoulders. Remember the word 'assume', never 'assume' anything, as it makes an 'ass/out of u/and/me'. Before anyone, regarless of who you are, get the facts straight.

4. For those who took it the wrong way, I'll say I am sorry for not spelling out what I was saying in better english.

5. Now that I have set the record straight, lets get back onto the original topic, before Smarty entered this thread and tried to ruin it for us all.


Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (4 Mar 2005)

JimmyPeOn said:
			
		

> I lost my KFS once, ugh i mean rad van...but its cool cause none of the radios were serialized.   It cost me $6 and i went to the Chilean detention facility for 20 years...Oh by the way I served in the traveling carnival at the time and it wasnt a rad van, more of a cabbage. (still no serial # on the cabbage though)     :



Yeah, I lost a DTD last week, no one cared, in fact, I got a promotion! :

It's almost a shame Smarty got banned, his thread made for some pretty good entertainment.


----------



## jasper (4 Mar 2005)

This happened to be one of the funniest reads here. Smarty seems to have a great imagination. And little if any experience as a soldier. I hope for his sake he doesn't go into the CF with that attitude. Any self respecting soldier doesn't "lose" a weapon, of any kind. Any self respecting CQ doesn't let anything with a serial number out of his sight with out a signature, and serial number record. And finally, If anyone ever lost a rifle on a course, any course warrant I ever knew would make sure it was the last time you lost it. your life would be over as you know it, and he would have stuck that rifle so far up your arse, the front sight would scratch the back of your throat. But those were the good old days.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (4 Mar 2005)

COO COO, COO COO :gunner:


----------



## chrisf (4 Mar 2005)

It's got to be his, there's no name on it.


----------



## winchable (4 Mar 2005)

It's not cammed up though
aaaaaaaahh...


----------



## Big Foot (4 Mar 2005)

And it seems to be a real-ish rifle, not a rubber rifle :/


----------



## BernDawg (4 Mar 2005)

Can any-one make out a serial number on it?


----------



## QORvanweert (4 Mar 2005)

it would appear from that weapon(the famous Lux7) that MR. smarty was in fact a member of the Van Helsing cast and had innocently confused www.army.ca with www.dude-wheres-my-C7.com , too bad, that was really funny at points... maybe he will create another profile after being meritoriously promoted to a flag officer for strategically leaving a few brigades 'all cammed up' in Colombia on a secret mission...


----------



## Franko (4 Mar 2005)

Go away for a few days and look at what I found......    :

I never laughed so hard in my life   ;D  ;D   ;D  ;D 

Oh my sides are killing me.

Smarty.....Pet is a small town.... good luck trying not to be made fun of on a regular basis...and you posted your pic   

The RCR will have a field day  ;D

Regards


----------



## atticus (4 Mar 2005)

I think I found the real rubber weapon! It matches his exact description, its rubber, its engraved and its cammed:


----------



## Cpl.Banks (5 Mar 2005)

LOL! RCR will tear him apart! God this post has to be one of the funniest in a while, how many times did his story change? Thanks whoever banned him...and im pretty sure hes not at PET or in the army...did u have a look at his hair?!   :blotto: lol 
UBIQUE!!!!!!!


----------



## 1feral1 (5 Mar 2005)

Hell, I thought that was an Alanis Morrisette look-a-like contest!
 ;D

Wes


----------



## jc5778 (5 Mar 2005)

My god, I just spent 20 entertaining minutes readins this entire post.  Unreal. Where do these people come from?  Pet?  lol, just kidding....... Reminds me of a guy (put on your helmets) :warstory: that I went through Battleschool with, claimed to be a member of the All Blacks(rugby), paramedic, pilot, etc...all before joining military at ripe old age of 19.  I think our section 2i/c was his long lost father as well......needles to say he was canned and a few of the boys and I gave it to him at JD's.  Lost a weekend for it as well from the course WO.  He was quite happy though ;D  *I swear to god he said all that i typed above and more*.  There's approx 15 or so in the 2nd that can back that story. :warstory:


----------



## jermeytinling (5 Mar 2005)

7 - 10 days said:
			
		

> My god, I just spent 20 entertaining minutes readins this entire post.   Unreal. Where do these people come from?   Pet?   lol, just kidding....... Reminds me of a guy (put on your helmets) :warstory: that I went through Battleschool with, claimed to be a member of the All Blacks(rugby), paramedic, pilot, etc...all before joining military at ripe old age of 19.   I think our section 2i/c was his long lost father as well......needles to say he was canned and a few of the boys and I gave it to him at JD's.   Lost a weekend for it as well from the course WO.   He was quite happy though ;D   *I swear to god he said all that i typed above and more*.   There's approx 15 or so in the 2nd that can back that story. :warstory:





 was this guy named Philip? lol i used to live with a guy that said he was a pilot etc etc.. lol


----------



## ReadyAyeReady (5 Mar 2005)

I have never, ever, ever laughed so hard in my life...


----------



## Thompson_JM (6 Mar 2005)

Im still Laughing over the Rubber band... that was gold.... ;D


----------



## mo-litia (6 Mar 2005)

Smarty made my day! ;D


----------



## Cliffy433 (7 Mar 2005)

I could use a little more entertainment like this thread - what are the odds of un-banning Smarty, but confining him to a new forum: Canada's Militarty, the Luxembourg Army - compare and contrast...

he'd post, we'd call BS, he'd change his story, we'd mock him mercilously...

wouldn't that be fun?


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (7 Mar 2005)

We could just make a thread called "The Online Lynching of Smarty"  ;D I know I'd visit all the time...


----------



## Lexi (7 Mar 2005)

Sh0rtbUs said:
			
		

> We could just make a thread called "The Online Lynching of Smarty"  ;D I know I'd visit all the time...


Can I get an AMEN?


----------



## Gouki (7 Mar 2005)

amen


----------



## the 48th regulator (7 Mar 2005)

oh lock please lock this 

it is going to show up every time i check for new msg's

I made the bad mistake in th past, this is just turning into one of those bandwith sucking multi posts..

oh  the insanity...

tess


----------



## Scott (7 Mar 2005)

Ask and ye shall recieve my kilted brother.


----------

